# "Dupe" For OPI Russian Navy



## Aquilah (Nov 29, 2007)

Since black is out and navy blue is in, I'm sure some of us are looking for a nice bold, navy blue. I happened to be in Target yesterday, and while their SMALL OPI selection didn't have Russian Navy, they did have a close "dupe" by NYC. It's NYC Skin Tight Denim. I bought it ($0.99), and it seems like it'll be a nice dupe. I plan on doing my nails this weekend with it, so I'll post pics if I remember LOL! (I don't have OPI Russian Navy to post comparison pics, but I can pull a pic from another site I've seen someone post pics on.)


----------



## Aprill (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Anna (Nov 30, 2007)

oooo!! its not black but i might need it!!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Aquilah! I just got russian navy two weeks ago. I probably would have been better off with your dupe.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 30, 2007)

I also bought this color because I heard dark navys were in! I actually added some black polish to it because I didn't think it looked dark enough for the 'trend' lol. I actually just painted my nails with it 2 minutes ago and they look pretty good!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2007)

Okay, I just did my nails, but I found pics of both NYC Skin Tight denim AND OPI Russian Navy by the same person. So, IMHO, it's better for a comparison. Here ya go!











*PICS SOURCE*


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 1, 2007)

looks the same to me!!!

I have China Glaze-blk-bilabong.......I think it's very similar?!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks the same to me too!.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

Those look exactly the same! Thanks for the rec.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the pic, it does look the same, now I wish I wouldn't have added the black! Oh well I can pick up another bottle since it's cheap and have both!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 4, 2007)

looks great, nice and bold!


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

They look exactly the same, so I would say that was an excellent buy.

I found that if I layer my NYC's "Black Lace" with Sinful's "Aqua", I can get a very nice iridescent navy blue. It surprisingly does compliment skintones. I thought it would look bad against my complexion, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## weedita (Feb 11, 2008)

I think OPI Ink is also a good replacement for Russian Navy


----------

